# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Preciso identificar isto !!! >  identificar algo....

## Gustavo Pereira

SNC02311.jpgBoa noite amigos,alguem me sabe dizer o que é isto?? Além dos cogumelos!!
Obrigado.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

talvez uma majano (anémona de vidro)? são tipo as aiptásias...

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

ou novos actinodiscos!!! :yb665:

----------

